# Wie lange füttern ?



## Bakerman (27. Nov. 2011)

Hi Leute 

Ich füttere zum normalen Winterfutter gerne noch ein Mix aus Erbsen, Möhren und Mais zu.

Meine Fischis stehen drauftoll

Nun meine Frage

Bis zu welchen Temperaturen vertragen die Koi den Mix (Verdauung)

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## Frankia (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wie lange füttern ?*

Hallo Andreas,

ich füttere bis zu einer Temperatur von 5 ° Wheat Germ-Sinkfutter, angereichert mit *EnergiePlus*.
Somit erspare ich mir andere Zusatzfütterungen.................. 

Im Winter oder kalten Temperaturen hilft fetthaltiges Futter, welches mit tierischem Fett angereichert ist. Dieses Fett kann der Koi verdauen und setzt es in Energie um. Das Ergebnis ist, du kannst die Fische so lange in geringen Mengen füttern, wie sie sich bewegen, denn durch Bewegungen wird Energie verbraucht, die damit wieder zugeführt wird.

bei wenigr als 5 ° stelle ich das Füttern komplett ein..............


----------



## Moonlight (30. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wie lange füttern ?*

Das Gemüse würde ich jetzt langsam weg lassen.
Fettreiches Futter ist sinnvoller. Wer weiß ob die Fische das Gemüse überhaupt noch richtig verdauen können.

Auf die Frage wie lange füttern, sage ich nur: so lange wie sie Hunger haben und betteln.

Mandy


----------



## Benseoo7 (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie lange füttern ?*

Hi Andreas,
was mir in diesem Jahr auffällt, ist das die Koi noch sehr aktiv sind. Ich füttere jeden Morgen zur selben Zeit Sinkfutter obwohl die Koi auch an der Oberfläche schwimmen. Jeden 3. Tag bekommen Sie eine Multivitaminemulsion dazu. D.h. ich mische das Sinkfutter mit der Flüssigkeit und lass es ein wenig einziehen, bevor ich es füttere. Würde mich Interessieren ob bei euch im Teich auch noch so viel Bewegung ist? Mit dem Gemüse würde ich auch langsam aber sicher aufhören. Habe zwar in der Beziehung ( Dezember Gemüse füttern ) keine Erfahrung aber die Verdauung ist schon sehr beschränk zu dieser Zeit.

MfG

Ben


----------



## Moonlight (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie lange füttern ?*

Meine Koi sind noch genauso aktiv wie im Sommer.
Fressen könnten sie rund um die Uhr ... wird aber von mir eingeteilt. Es gibt nur max. 2x pro Tag Sinkfutter, gemischt mit Lachsöl. Vitamine gibts 1x die Woche zusätzlich dazu.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie lange füttern ?*

Hi Andreas,
die Filtertätigkeit ist bei den aktuellen Temperaturen schon stark eingeschränkt. Alles was leicht verdaulich ist und den Filter nicht belastet, ist da besser.
Erbsen, Möhren und Mais enthalten viel Balaststoffe und Kohlehydrate - sind daher weniger geeignet.
Bei Temperaturen unter 10° sollten die Fische nicht noch nach dem Futter suchen müssen. Sinkfutter kann mit wenig Energieaufwand noch gut aufgenommen werden. 
Fett wird besser verwertet und das Futter sollte nun einen deutlich höheren Anteil davon enthalten.
Wie Reinhold und Ben schon geschrieben haben, ist nur sehr wenig Futter notwendig.
Die Gefahr, dass etwas von dem gutgemeinten Futter etwas vergammelt ist auch gegeben.

Nur ein wenig spezielles Winterfutter ist die sicherste Lösung.

@Ben, bei dem aktuellen "Spätsommer" Wetter, sind sie auch bei mir deutlich aktiver als sonst. Vor einem Jahr war ja alles schon zugeschneit.


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie lange füttern ?*

Hallo meine Koi und das Heute 12.12. Regen aber 9 Grad und alle Kuitschviedel :? ist das noch normal  Habe auch Sinkfutter aber das mögen sie einfach nicht warum auch immer es muss schwimmen oder aussehen wie ein Bremsklotz ( Frickadelle).


----------

